# Advice for Partial vs Total Thyroidectomy



## wshelley (Apr 22, 2011)

I see quite a few people on the message boards that are asking for advice on whether or not to have a total or a artial thyroiectomy. I also read about quite a few people who have a partial, then have to go back for a second surgery when the final pathology reveals cancer. Let me give some advice based on my own experience - get the total thyroidectomy from the start if you have any question at all about the possibility of cancer.

Here is my quick timeline for reference

1/18/11 PCP confirmed large nodule on right lobe
2/21/11 FNA results said "high likelihood" of papillary carcinoma
3/29/11 Surgery started as partial with option for total thyroidectomy based on biopsy whil I was still under on the right lobe after it was removed. Became a TT based on the biopsy.
5/11/11 RAI

Before surgery, I had discussed my options for partial vs total thyroidectomy with my endo and my surgeon. At this point I was only diagnosed as high likelihood of papillary carcinoma on the right lobe. My endo was adamantly opposed to total thyoidectomy stating that there was some possibility that the left lobe would compensate and that I might not need hormone replacement. My surgeon was more willing to listen to my wishes and compromised by doing the biopsy on the right lobe after it was removed. I told the surgeon I wanted the whole thing out, because I wouldn't want to do two surgeries, and I would always worry about the part that was left in. So, during surgery they removed the right lobe and confirmed papillary carcinoma. While I was still under, they went back and removed the rest of my thyroid. They did a full pathology on my entire thyoid post-op and low and behold they found papillary carcinoma in the left lobe as well! It was a tiny nudule that hadn't shown up on any ultrasounds. I am on 200 mgg of synthroid now, and it was a little annoying getting to the right dose. But, it really isn't a big deal.

So, my advice is get the TT if you have any doubts. Or at least request an in surgery biopsy so they can switch from partial to full if necessary.

Bill


----------



## polly (Oct 29, 2010)

I totally agree. I had been on meds since 2006 and my levels did pretty good most times. Then my levels started going crazy and I was also diagnosed with another autoimmune disease. So it was decided to have surgery, a TT. One reason being that per my surgeon, thyroid tissue can grow back. Cancer was something that never crossed my mind. Nothing indicated it. However, a small cancer was found. So, I definitely recommend a total versus a partial.


----------

